# Advice on this trailer, please...



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

The photos are really small so its hard to tell.
But the center partition is solid wall to the ground. This teaches the horse to climb, because he has something to push against.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with Miss Katie, the pictures are too small to tell. 

1. How is the floor?
2. How is the frame (rust)?
3. How are the tires - are they trailer tires or passenger tires?
4. What is the height and width?
5. How are the electrics?
6. Does it have brakes and do they work?
7. Does it have a title (do you need one in OH - you don't in SC)?
8. How is the suspension?
9. Does it have a connection plug that matches up to your towing vehicle?
10. Does it have any rust through in the body, manger, tack storage area?
11. How are the wheel bearings?

Notice I didn't ask about age or brand. As a trailer in the apparent age of the one in the picture (the first one) it is all about condition and not manufacturer.

What are they asking for it?


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

well how many horses do you plan to haul the pics are too small the flooring from what i saw didnt look too strong


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

1. The floor is solid, and we're going to double check on that when we go up.
2. A bit of surface rust, but the body is solid.
3. I don't know specifically, but they have four new tires, and she has one spare for us.
4. It's 7 feet by... eh, something else. It's big enough for my horse, is what I know.
5. New lights and wiring.
6. Brakes are good.
7. It doesn't have a title, but she has the paperwork we need to get it.
8. I don't know. >.<
9. Yes.
10. See 2.
11. I'm not 100% sure about this one.

She's asking $1200 for it. She needs to get rid of this one before she can buy a different trailer for her ponies. 

We're going to go look at it on Thursday, and my dad is going with me. He knows more about all of this than I do-I pretty much just know what I'm told.

And sorry about the pictures-my computer sort of distorted them when I put them on here. 

Better pictures of the outside...
























-that back part opens at the top.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, and thank you guys for your opinions, too.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Just two suggestions, ask what paper work she has for the title and be sure that is OK with your DMV; if the tires are passenger and not trailer then anticipate changing them. Passenger tires are not safe for horse trailers.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Just two suggestions, ask what paper work she has for the title and be sure that is OK with your DMV; if the tires are passenger and not trailer then anticipate changing them. Passenger tires are not safe for horse trailers.


I will do both of these.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

One plus of this trailer is that it has the closed top in the back. Our first trailer was the same type only the top was open in the back. It worked like a vacuum on dirt roads sucking dust into the horse compartment. 
Be sure to pull the mats if there are any so you can get a good look at the flooring.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought you had to have a title to be able to license the trailer? I would really look into that so that you dont get in trouble down the road.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I thought you had to have a title to be able to license the trailer? I would really look into that so that you dont get in trouble down the road.


Since there is no title requirement for trailers in SC (and some other states) most of the time the original title that came with it when it was first sold, gets lost along the way. That is very typical in SC. You do not need to have tags on a trailer in SC.

If the trailer is in a "no title necessary" state or the title was lost, selling it to a state that does require one is sometimes a difficult process and the seller may think that they have what is necessary but your particular state may require something different. It is not always an easy process but needs to be done before you can drive the trailer on the roads.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

What is a title?


Anyway for that price be wary, but if it turns out to be structurly strong its a good bargain.

If you can, get down and look underneath the trailer. Make sure there is no rust in the floor beams or rot in the floorboards.

Is it a standard ball hitch?? Make sure it fits properly to the ball on the towbar.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A title is proof of ownership - like a deed on a home.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Since there is no title requirement for trailers in SC (and some other states) most of the time the original title that came with it when it was first sold, gets lost along the way. That is very typical in SC. You do not need to have tags on a trailer in SC.
> 
> If the trailer is in a "no title necessary" state or the title was lost, selling it to a state that does require one is sometimes a difficult process and the seller may think that they have what is necessary but your particular state may require something different. It is not always an easy process but needs to be done before you can drive the trailer on the roads.



Thanks... I was wondering because we have to get yearly tabs for our horse trailers- or stock trailers being used for anything but "livestock". I personally would never purchase anything that wasn't titled, things can get messy


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I thought you had to have a title to be able to license the trailer? I would really look into that so that you dont get in trouble down the road.


You do, but you can get a title for it, too. I did this for my car. Here, you need a bill of sale to be able to do that, and you have 30 days to get it done.

It doesn't look like I'll be getting this one-we've found a few more offers that are a) closer to home, and b) just better all around offers.

Thank you all for your advice though. ^.^ It'll help when looking at the next one...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The main advice I can give you especially if you are looking at older trailers (as it's more likely to happen) is to make sure the dimensions fit the horses you are likely to own in the future. Older trailers tend to have the height which is soooo important. Unless you spend thousands on a warmblood sized trailer, as they like to call them, none of the new trailers have very good height or widths.
I see it happen all the time, people buying trailers that are tiny but at the times it's all they can afford and then find themselves in the hole because the cheap trailer they bought for next to nothing doesn't fit the average and large horses they are buying.

So as I said, just make sure the trailer you choose will fit the general size of the horses you think you will be likely to own, tbs, QHs, WB whatever the breed might be


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Years ago, when all I could afford was an old trailer, the most important thing I considered was height. My thoughts were that I could remove the center divider (or swing it out of the way and latch it) and only trailer one horse. Even the smaller trailers work well for one horse as long as it is at least 6'6". 

In fact, they work rather well since I've noticed that most horses will automatically slant themselves if given a chance - just be sure to tie him to the left side of the trailer.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Years ago, when all I could afford was an old trailer, the most important thing I considered was height. My thoughts were that I could remove the center divider (or swing it out of the way and latch it) and only trailer one horse. Even the smaller trailers work well for one horse as long as it is at least 6'6".
> 
> In fact, they work rather well since I've noticed that most horses will automatically slant themselves if given a chance - just be sure to tie him to the left side of the trailer.


iridehorses got exactly what I meant. Those dimensions are very hard to find, so make sure you check those when buying. It sounds like regardless of the condition, you guys can fix it up which is a huge advantage so it may not be the biggest concern to you.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

In some states, you don't need a title. When we sold ours yesterday, the lady asked for a title and I was all, "uhmmm... mom?!" xD Like I know NM you have to have one but in Oklahoma and texas, you don't.

I like it... Its not as open as I like mine to be, but everyone has their preferences. As long as the floor isn't going to fall through, the lights work and the tires aren't going to fall off when you're driving down the road... I'd say go for it! You're horse(s) might get claustrophobic because it isn't very open though... I know some horses that don't like it so I suggest asking if you can put a deposit down and "test" it out.

Good Luck!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the same trailer and it worked for me really well for the last couple years...


----------

